# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  бытрая раскрутка сайта

## master2008

лишь объеденив наши усилия мы сможем в самые короткие сроки привлечь максимум посетителей на наш сайты.Я предлагаю быстрый способо по раскрутке сайта,но он требует совместного участия.Чем больше будет участников,тем больше и скорей положительный результат.зато он ошеломляющий!Это не рекламный ход а реальное предложение ,самое главное времени потратите минут пять и совершенно бесплатно.Вообщем кому интересно,читайте здесь
http://master2008.ucoz.ru/index/web_masteram/0-29

----------


## Ostab Bender

о боже...юкозные маньяки х)

----------


## Ingvarr

тот способ уже несколько лет не работает :)

----------


## Maks.spb

Обычный обмен ссылками. Ничего нового.

----------


## Sasha2010

Бредятина - тут серьёзный форум.

----------


## ArAnAt

новая технология изготовления крыши на балкон. просто и надежно

----------

